# 2017 Summer quilt block swap starts now



## Belfrybat

*Welcome to the sign up for the 2017 Summer Quilt Block Swap. Signups will close Sunday, June 18th, he mailing date will be Friday September 1st. That gives us over 2 months to create and mail the blocks and hopefully won’t overlap with the winter swap. *

*Block size and number:* The size of the blocks should be 12.5" inches square, so when sewn together they make a 12" inch block.

You will be making *2 blocks* for each person who signs up -- one of each theme -- plus one extra for the hostess. The hostess block should be in the same theme as the main blocks, but not necessarily the same design. If we have more than 10 people sign up, participants will be able to choose to make just one block per person. 
*
Pattern & Fabric*: There are two related themes for this swap:

1. *“What Summer Means to Me” *using “summery” coloured fabrics and patterns_*.*_ No pattern is specified – use whatever fits your fabric the best.

2. *“Patriotic Red, White and Blue”* using true primary colours for red and blue along with white or white tonals 

Please use 100% cotton if possible or no less than 50% cotton-poly blend. If you do use cotton-poly, please mark that on the label with your blocks.

Wash the fabrics and iron before using the fabric. Gets the sizing chemicals out and pre shrinks it so it will be consistent when later made and washed with the other swap blocks.

Be sure to label each block with your screen name, so we know who made each block. A good tip is to 'baste' them on with a long stitch so it's easy to take out but will travel well in envelopes. Safety pins are another option, but do add a lot of bulk.

*Other details: *The hostess for this swap will be *Maxine* and she will be contacting each person who signs up, via PM, and provide her contact information. You will in turn, PM her with your contact information to include your full name, mailing address, phone number and email address.

*Mailing:* When mailing, be sure you enclose a self-addressed mailer and be sure you have attached enough postage for the return of your package. USPS First Class package rate is cheaper than Priority by about three dollars and includes free tracking.

*Problems*: - We all understand that things happen that we are not expecting. If an emergency does arise, please let the hostess know as soon as possible so we can adapt for the rest of the group.

Remember, the goal of our swaps is to get to know each other better and build community besides sending and receiving some fabulous blocks. The more you participate in the discussion, the more fun all of us will have.


----------



## Jlynnp

Sign me up please can't wait.


----------



## rjayne

Oh my a lot happens while I am away from the internet. I'm fine with not being the hostess. I just enjoy the quilting. 
Looks like we will be having some fun this summer. Love the ideas. 
Sign me up please. #2


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Sign me up please #3.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm #4.
Please PM you friends here on HT and suggest they sign up. Maxine, might I suggest you go through the poll we did last year as well as those on the winter swap and send them the URL to this swap?


----------



## COSunflower

Count me in girls as #5


----------



## maxine

WooHoo !! Good Morning !! Holy Macaroni !! I get to be Hostess!!!!! Alllrighty !! Let the sewing begin.. !! 

Let's see,, so far we have:

1.Jlynnp
2/rjayne
3.MoBookworm1957
4.Belfrybat
5.CoSunflower
6. Me !

Excellent ideas Belfrybat,, I will see who I can contact & give them a "shout out".. 

I just found out that today is Best Friend Day.. and I consider all of you my Best Friends in Quilting.. Yep.. We are going to have a fun adventure with our summer & patriotic blocks.. Here we go !


----------



## COSunflower

I agree Maxine! Everyone here is my Best Friend in Quilting also!!!!! HAPPY BEST FRIENDS DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

We certainly have a great core group!! I am so glad to be a part of this great group of friends.


----------



## Belfrybat

Thinking about using this fabric. Although I no longer live close to the ocean, nothing says "summer" like a leisurely walk along the beach looking for sea shells.


----------



## maxine

Wow!! I really like that fabric.. I'd definitely use it if I had it


----------



## Jlynnp

I love it!!!


----------



## COSunflower

It's beautiful Belfrybat! Use it!!!!


----------



## Meima6

Please sign me up.
Thanks,
Meima

I love the seashell fabric!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Have no clue what I will be using or patterns.
Started lab finals this morning.
Kinda bummed out, found out I didn't do well on one final.
Course that's the lab final I started this morning.
Might just make mud pies,water puddles, bubbles, fishing,kites.
So upset about final.
Be patience with me I'm getting close.
Course I'm a perfertication too.


----------



## maxine

Well darn it Mo that you didn't do as well as you had hoped on the one final.. hang tough..

Meima6 so glad you are joining us..! That makes 7 block swappers so far!! 

It's a cold, rainy, dreary day here in my part of Oregon.. think I'll go play with my fabric to see if I can make a decision as to what I'm going to do.. How are all of you doing??


----------



## AngieM2

Hi all
I think this may be what I need to offset what may be starting this week. Dad has prostate cancer and it's in his bones and a growth on his spine that is causing a hairline crack in a vertabrae. So, looks like more doctor visits. BUT, I need to be Angie some of the time and not his doctor advocate. 

Please sign me up, I think I should have enough time between now and Sept 1 to get blocks made and visit with you good ladies. Maxine, thanks for bringing this thread to my attention.

Now to go through fabrics! I think I'm number 8, but not positive.


----------



## maxine

Yes Angie you are number 8 !!! Wahoo !! Angie is in the house & going to play!! Nice


----------



## Jlynnp

So glad you are joining us Angie!!! You do need to remember "Me time" to often we get so wrapped up in other things and give so much to others we forget ourselves.


----------



## COSunflower

YAY Angie!!!! I'm so glad that you are taking some "off" time to so something FUN - that is so important so that you don't get the "caretaker's burnout"!!!! Meima6 - I'm super happy that you are joining us again also!!! We have such a fun great group here!!!


----------



## Calico Katie

Sounds like you're all going to have so much fun with this! I won't be able to sign up for this one, though. I've got a list of to-do things as long as my leg.


----------



## COSunflower

This IS the busiest time of the year!!! Never fear - there will be Fall and Winter swaps to participate in.


----------



## maxine

We will miss you Katie but totally understand.. please check back with us occasionally..


----------



## Forcast

Do you post photos of the quilt quilt blocks you finish?


----------



## Belfrybat

I wish we posted pics as we work on them, but the tradition on this board is to just post fabrics we might use. Then, at the very end when everyone has received the blocks the hostess will post pics of all of them.


----------



## maxine

Forcast are you interested in joining us for the Summer Swap?? Love to have you


----------



## HorseMom

I'm cheering for you guys. Here is my small collection of RW&B I've collected over the years. I want to make a scrappy quilt to take to fireworks and balloon glows. Not that I ever go to them anymore. I'm always at work.
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

I love how you have your fabrics organized Heidi!!! I've been super sick with an intestinal/stomach bug so haven't had the oomph to look thru my fabrics for ANYTHING.  I am planning on getting a tablet soon and tossing my old computer that barely limps along and hopefully then I can post pictures also.  The fun part of NOT posting pics of our blocks is the surprise factor when we finally get our squishies!!!


----------



## Forcast

Whats a squishies


----------



## maxine

The Squishie is the envelope full of our blocks that we mail first to the hostess, then she put the blocks into piles so that each participant gets a block from each person.. and mails them out to us.. I don't remember who first started calling the envelopes a Squishie.. but it stuck..


----------



## HorseMom

COSunflower said:


> I love how you have your fabrics organized Heidi!!! I've been super sick with an intestinal/stomach bug so haven't had the oomph to look thru my fabrics for ANYTHING.


Someone shared the comic board idea years ago in here. It's still a work in progress for me. As I'm still unpacking after 2 years of living here! I hope you feel better soon!
Heidi


----------



## Patches

I miss you guys a lot but I'm just afraid that I have so much going on that I won't be able to keep up here! I love the block ideas for this swap!! I have my garden just now putting on so I will be busy canning up for winter eating, I do a huge Farmers Market every Saturday till October, I have a new grandbaby(the only one), I have a new daughter in law( different son than the grand baby) that is full time student along with my son that she married last month,(and they are both medical students), and I am caretaker for my 90 year old dad(we lost my mom last July)!! Whew!!! That's a lot right there! We own our own business and I also have an online business, so, I am afraid to join but will certainly be following along and watching you every chance I get!! Sounds like fun girls, I'll join you sometime in the future I hope!!


----------



## maxine

Wow Patches !! You DO have lots going on ! We will miss having you but do understand.. Hug that new grand baby for us.. I bet he has really grown since the last picture you posted of him, and a new Daughter in Law too,, You are blessed.. check in with us occasionally, perhaps another pic of that grandson?


----------



## Jlynnp

How many of us have signed up so far? I am to lazy to go though things and count. LOL


----------



## COSunflower

I think that there are 8 signed up so far including Maxine. While I was waiting for this tired old computer to MAYBE load up I got to thinking about the other box of fabric that my sister sent me last year that had all of the pretty florals in it that I wanted to use in the floral swap but couldn't find... (My granddaughter and I had been sorting, dejunking, painting etc. last summer) and decided to look again in the craft supply closet...I FOUND IT!!!!! It sure has some pretty stuff in it but nothing for the summer swap.


----------



## maxine

Thanks Kim,, yes I think we have 8 people..Yay !!..


1.Jlynnp
2.rjayne
3.MoBookworm1957
4.Belfrybat
5.CoSunflower
6. Meima6 
7. AngieM2
8. Me- Maxine

I emailed a couple others but have not heard back from them..


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain

Hey, is it too late to join?


----------



## Belfrybat

Nope -- sign-ups end tomorrow. You would be 9 which is a nice number. Although I guess any number is nice.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I just make an even dozen. This way the extras can go into quilt with other extra as a sampler quilt.


----------



## maxine

Welcome BigHenTinyBrain !! Glad to have you aboard.. I will pm you with my info and you will need to pm me back with yours Cool


----------



## Belfrybat

Well, I decided to get busy today and chose the patterns for both blocks. The R-W-B is a triple bordered four patch and the What Summer Means to Me is the disappearing 9 patch. I've pulled the fabric for both blocks, washed it and have it line drying. Later today I'll iron it all while it is still damp. Whew! I feel so industrious.


----------



## COSunflower

Welcome BigHenTinyBrain!!! It is so nice to have another quilter in our little group! Can you tell us a little about yourself and family?


----------



## Jlynnp

Welcome BigHenTinyBrain. We are glad to have you join us.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am going to do a log cabin for the RWB and haven't decided on What Summer Means To Me.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Welcome aboard BigHenTinyBrain,
Haven't a clue on either pattern or colors for summer block.


----------



## rainedaze

Thank you Maxine and Belfrybat for contacting me. Sorry I dropped off. We have had so much craziness going on closing our businesses. Been in a slump!! Time to get back out of that and live. I would like to join the summer swaps. I will go back and read through the posts so I am caught up.


----------



## maxine

Oh Rainedaze I'm so glad you are joining us!! YAY!! brings us up to 10 awesome quilting friends..

Jlynnp & Belfry good job on deciding on your blocks.. I do like the idea of Log Cabin for the R-W-B but I also like a Star Block too.. have lots of ideas whirling through my head for the Summer block.. just not sure how to incorporate them..

Kim hope you are feeling better..


----------



## COSunflower

Thanks Maxine, I Am better but had relapse of intestinal problems again today. A friend is sending me a new start of kefir grains next week so that I can get my gut bacteria back on track. rainedaze! Sooo glad that you are joining us!!! Maybe some sewing will help take your mind off of business.


----------



## Belfrybat

Welcome, Rainedaze -- glad you are joining in the fun.
Maxine - I was considering a star block as well, then found white fabric with blue and red stars all over it, so am using it. 

Well, I'm bummed. I found this great block pattern for the R-W-B and made up a sample and it trims at 13.5".  I looked again at the pattern and if my calculations are right, it would be 13" -- but the book calls it a 12" block. The pattern is from an older book (1992), so I wonder if they used a full 1/4" for seaming back then instead of a scant 1/4"? The pattern is not written for rotary cutting and that might also be an issue in the block coming out larger. At any rate, I can cut the inner four patch down to 6 instead of 6-1/2, and maybe if I use a generous 1/4" seam, that will knock another 1/4" off the total? I sure hope so as I have the strips all cut out and I really like this block -- simple but elegant.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain

Hi everyone! I've done the forum quilt projects before, but it looks like the swaps are a little different. Let me be sure I know what I need to do- we use our own stash fabrics to make one block of each (r,w,&b and summer colors) for each participant, plus a single block for the hostess, so far meaning a total of 21 blocks to make? Then we all end up with a stack of blocks to each make tops? And the hostess ends up with blocks for 3 tops- is there any guideline for style/color for the hostess block?

I'm looking forward to this project. I'm in the midst of opening a fabric and quilting store with my Mom, this will be a fun way to spend what little down time we have this summer. I have to admit though, I have a short attention span for block making so I will probably not be able to stick to a single block pattern through the whole process! I'll probably send out a mix and match of blocks for each top! 

I like doing these projects because I can pull out my favorite quilt book (501 Rotary Cut Quilt Blocks by Judy Hopkins) and leaf through until something catches my eye, but I'm not committed to making a whole quilt worth of whatever I choose.


----------



## Belfrybat

Yes, you have it -- we send our blocks to the hostess (Maxine) with a postage paid mailer and she mails back a block from each participant. So we will each end up with 10 R-W-B blocks and 10 Summer blocks.
I plan on asking Maxine if she has a preference of what colour hostess block she wants.
Also, many of us make the hostess block different from the others and more detailed. It gives me a chance to make a block that I don't want to make more than 2 (I always make 2 hostess blocks and keep one for myself).

ETA: if you are using up scraps, it's OK for the blocks to have different fabrics but along the same colour lines as the others. For this past swap, I made a friendship star block with the two of the same fabrics but then varied the third to use up scraps.


----------



## maxine

BigHenTinyBrain, Belfry said it exactly correct, and I might add,, much better than I could have ..  

I want to remind everyone that your blocks need to measure up at _*12 1/2"*_ so that when you sew them in the quilt they are 12".. the 1/2" is the seam allowance..

Oh Belfry I'm not sure what to say for a color of my Hostess Block.. I guess right now I'm leaning towards the RWB.. my favorite color is Turquoise but not sure that will work in either block.. I do like you do, make two Hostess Blocks, one for me and one for the Hostess so maybe that might help,, 

Kim Glad you are feeling better.. when our bodies get out of whack it can be so miserable.
Mo thinking of you.. 

Okay let the sewing begin !!


----------



## COSunflower

Today is my first FULLY WELL day - YAY!!!! Let the fun begin!!! Going to search patterns while I wait for payday to get here at the end of next week and will then order some fabric. Don't have anything left in my stash that would work for either of these blocks. I have an idea of what I want to do for the r/w/b. BigHenTinyBrain - That is WONDERFUL about you and your mom opening a shop!!! Keep us posted on how it is going!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Just checking in. So, 9 RWB and 9 Garden favorites and one Hostess, correct? I did hit Joann's for some of the RWB on sale fabric, I may use it or go looking in the fabric stash. I'll need to check on flowers/garden stuff. I haven't decided on a block or set of block designs. I may even consider paper pieced for one set of them.

Welcome to BigHenTinyBrain, I see you've been here awhile, but I'm sorry I don't remember you.

And there is no rule by anyone that says we cannot show the blocks before mailing. If the group decides to do so. We have in the past not shown them due to making them a surprise factor. I'm glad of those in this swap, and sorry some cannot do this swap, but I sure do understand being way too busy. 

Angie


----------



## maxine

Oh dear Angie.. we are up to 10 ladies participating now!!!!!! I will post a complete list of all the names tonight.. don't have my computer right now, so can't.. I was hoping a couple more would jump in at the last minute.. maybe !!??


----------



## maxine

1. Jlynnp -received info
2. rjayne- received info
3. MoBookworm1957- *Need *info
4. Belfrybat- received info
5. CoSunflower- received info
6. Meima6- *Need *info
7. AngieM2- Received info
8. rainedaze-* Need *info
9. BighenTinyBrain-* Need *info
10. Me- Maxine -I think I've got it ! 

I still need a couple of ladies info,, If I have forgotten to pm you with my info please let me know

Ladies I am going to play a game with you all,, I'm hoping you all post how you are doing at least once a week, so I have picked 3 numbers at random.. Whoever posts on that number will win a PRIZE !!

Everyone keep well..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> 1. Jlynnp -received info
> 2. rjayne- received info
> 3. MoBookworm1957- *Need *info
> 4. Belfrybat- received info
> 5. CoSunflower- received info
> 6. Meima6- *Need *info
> 7. AngieM2- Received info
> 8. rainedaze-* Need *info
> 9. BighenTinyBrain-* Need *info
> 10. Me- Maxine -I think I've got it !
> 
> I still need a couple of ladies info,, If I have forgotten to pm you with my info please let me know
> 
> Ladies I am going to play a game with you all,, I'm hoping you all post how you are doing at least once a week, so I have picked 3 numbers at random.. Whoever posts on that number will win a PRIZE !!
> 
> Everyone keep well..


sent info


----------



## COSunflower

Sounds like fun Maxine!!!! For me, posting about the swap while working on the blocks is part of the fun!!! I think it builds community and friendship among our little group!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I can't start on new blocks till I deep clean my sewing room.
Even the top of Strawberry's kennel is covered with fabric.
Going to rearrange furniture layout too.
Get a better flow going. Going to Menard's (home improvement store) get counter top scrap to fix cutting table desk.
Did you guys get the pun; using scrap counter top for cutting table desk.
Think I will do something simple, but don't know what yet.
Have to take time off to celebrate OS birthday on the 4th of July.
But should be done by YS birthday in Sept, 5th. Off to take much needed nap.
Fainted last week at doctor's appointment got to spend 2 wonderful days in hospital


----------



## Jlynnp

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I can't start on new blocks till I deep clean my sewing room.
> Even the top of Strawberry's kennel is covered with fabric.
> Going to rearrange furniture layout too.
> Get a better flow going. Going to Menard's (home improvement store) get counter top scrap to fix cutting table desk.
> Did you guys get the pun; using scrap counter top for cutting table desk.
> Think I will do something simple, but don't know what yet.
> Have to take time off to celebrate OS birthday on the 4th of July.
> But should be done by YS birthday in Sept, 5th. Off to take much needed nap.
> Fainted last week at doctor's appointment got to spend 2 wonderful days in hospital


Are you doing OK Mo?? Becareful overdoing it, sure don't want you to get sick.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Doing pretty good.Heat and humidity zaps me.
Haven't got test results back yet. From my visit to the hospital.
Almost always get light headed when they take 15 tubes of blood out at once.
Blood pressure was low too. Not bottomed out, but really low for me.
Hopefully it just means I'm coming off blood pressure medicine.
Sugar was good though,A1C's was perfect. Strawberry has been stuck by my side since I got home.
She even helped me quilt too.


----------



## Belfrybat

Get well soon. I imagine now that some stress has been relieved by hearing from your special friend, things will settle down. And kudos to Strawberry for helping you through this. 

I'm mailing the blocks today, so folks should have them by Friday or Saturday. These blocks harmonize well together and will make a lovely quilt.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

BigHenTinyBrain said:


> Hi everyone! I've done the forum quilt projects before, but it looks like the swaps are a little different. Let me be sure I know what I need to do- we use our own stash fabrics to make one block of each (r,w,&b and summer colors) for each participant, plus a single block for the hostess, so far meaning a total of 21 blocks to make? Then we all end up with a stack of blocks to each make tops? And the hostess ends up with blocks for 3 tops- is there any guideline for style/color for the hostess block?
> 
> I'm looking forward to this project. I'm in the midst of opening a fabric and quilting store with my Mom, this will be a fun way to spend what little down time we have this summer. I have to admit though, I have a short attention span for block making so I will probably not be able to stick to a single block pattern through the whole process! I'll probably send out a mix and match of blocks for each top!
> 
> I like doing these projects because I can pull out my favorite quilt book (501 Rotary Cut Quilt Blocks by Judy Hopkins) and leaf through until something catches my eye, but I'm not committed to making a whole quilt worth of whatever I choose.


You will fit right in.
Go with the flow.
I personally am a non traditional quilter.
Who happens to like Brights,Bold,fabric because it offsets what I see in everyday life.
Besides I have that quirky Military sense of humor.(Army MP).


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Strawberry has decided the fabric needed to be off her kennel this morning.
So it's on the floor in neat little piles. So far I have found dog toy in one pile the largest.
Partial dog bone in smallest pile, medium dog chew in middle pile.
New dog bone under my pillow in my room.
Her kennel is temporary in my room while I deep clean sewing room.
Also found her baby in doll bed in corner, she naps on that when I'm busy at the sewing machine.
Found her ball under the cutting table/desk. Can you tell she runs the apartment. lol


----------



## AngieM2

I love the brights fabrics a lot. I was just looking around and saw this, and think maybe it would work for the garden portion of this swap. (If I have enough fabrics that it would need, in my stash.)

http://quiltingcubby.com/watercolor-floral-fabric-log-cabin-quilt/


----------



## Meima6

Wow! That is an awesome floral log cabin!,


----------



## COSunflower

Angie, you DID know that gardening is not a theme for this summer swap? It is Red/White/Blue AND "Whatever Summer Means to YOU". Which could be a floral garden block for you if that is your favorite summer thing.


----------



## COSunflower

Forgot to say that I LOVE the floral log cabin design. I never thought of doing that and it is BEAUTIFUL!!! Perfect for any floral scraps.


----------



## Belfrybat

That floral log cabin is awesome, and I think the bright colours shout "summer". Plus it has sunflowers in it, and they certainly are summery. Can you tell I'm a fan of gardens?


----------



## Meima6

Flower gardens are a summer thing for me! That block is awesome.


----------



## AngieM2

Summer is flowers to me. I don't go swimming or boating and such. So there is a giid chance my summer section will be flowery.


----------



## Jlynnp

Well we do love flowers!! I got my fabric for the red, white and blue blocks - I will post some pics of it tomorrow. Once I get the quilt for my Great Nephew done I will get started cutting this one out.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

No red,white,or blue patriotic fabric. Dang! lol.
Just means I get creative is all.
I think I know the pattern. Creative ideas they are swirling around in pea brain.
These swaps have something amazing for me personally.
Cleaning out fabric stash, have now emptied 5 large tall hampers of fabric scraps. Yeah!
Got one crazy quilt coming up because silly cousin likes that pattern.
She right there if someone needs her. Never takes anything for her time and effort.
So her grown kids asked me to make crazy quilt for her.
So fitting beings her family nickname is Crazy Vicki.
That will use up at least 4 more boxes of scraps. Think I will make curtains for her bedroom too.
Tire of seeing blanket tacked up on window.
Am so much more relaxed now that I have heard from special fellow.
And a bottle of wine helped too.


----------



## Jlynnp

MoBookworm1957 said:


> No red,white,or blue patriotic fabric. Dang! lol.
> Just means I get creative is all.
> I think I know the pattern. Creative ideas they are swirling around in pea brain.
> These swaps have something amazing for me personally.
> Cleaning out fabric stash, have now emptied 5 large tall hampers of fabric scraps. Yeah!
> Got one crazy quilt coming up because silly cousin likes that pattern.
> She right there if someone needs her. Never takes anything for her time and effort.
> So her grown kids asked me to make crazy quilt for her.
> So fitting beings her family nickname is Crazy Vicki.
> That will use up at least 4 more boxes of scraps. Think I will make curtains for her bedroom too.
> Tire of seeing blanket tacked up on window.
> Am so much more relaxed now that I have heard from special fellow.
> And a bottle of wine helped too.


.


----------



## rjayne

I have both my patriotic and summer fabrics picked. I made one sample patriotic block but am going to hold off working on the rest for a short time. 
Today a friend of mine and I spent 11 hours driving around the state picking up our row by rows here in Minnesota. I want to get these rows done as soon and I can to see if I can win a prize again this year. 
I am so glad to be home!!! 11 hours is too long to be traveling around.


----------



## Jlynnp

Here are the fabrics I am using for the red white and blue block. Joanns is having a good sale on these and other patriotic fabrics.


----------



## maxine

1. Jlynnp -received info
2. rjayne- received info
3. MoBookworm1957- received info
4. Belfrybat- received info
5. CoSunflower- received info
6. Meima6- received info
7. AngieM2- Received info
8. rainedaze-* Need *info
9. BighenTinyBrain-* Need *info
10. Me- Maxine 

I did received the info for MoBookworm and Meima6.. thank you ladies.. 

Angie I absolutely LOVE the floral log cabin.. it certainly says Summer to be and I'd love a block like that,, I looked at the instructions and WOW it is more difficult that I realized! Whew! But I bet it would be fun to make.. 

I am going out of town for a couple of days, but will get all caught up on all the posts,, Getting close to the first Prize Number..  You ladies are coming up with some wonderful ideas.. awesome! Jlynnp your fabrics are beautiful! Whew I've really got to get started! 

See you in a couple of days! Have fun and stay well..


----------



## Belfrybat

Judy -- I like that ribbon fabric. The white stars is similar to what I'm using, but not exact.


----------



## COSunflower

I will have to check out JoAnns when I get paid next week! Still haven't decided exactly what pattern to use yet for either block. I need to check my quilting board on Pinterest.


----------



## Meima6

I have started going through my stash looking for summer.....  Lots of flowers in there!


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain

I had very little red, white and blue fabric but I have plenty of fabric that is red and white, red and blue or blue and white! I cut out and started some of those blocks. 
I'm glad to see that others think of bright and cheery colors and florals for summer fabrics! I was a little bit worried that what I had pulled out to choose from would be too bright- summer makes me think of big, bold primary colors.
Right now what summer means to me is absolutely weak arms and hands from running the weed whacker this morning.


----------



## maxine

Back now from my little vacation.. it was our "Maiden Voyage" in our motor-home we just purchased,, it's used so has some bugs to work out but we had a really fun time.. But I do have to say, I missed checking in to see what all you ladies were up to ,,( It was so nice to come home to my Spring Flower Squishie!! ) Now I really need to get started, make some decisions about fabric for my Summer Blocks & get cracking..!!


----------



## maxine

BigHenTinyBrain said:


> I had very little red, white and blue fabric but I have plenty of fabric that is red and white, red and blue or blue and white! I cut out and started some of those blocks.
> I'm glad to see that others think of bright and cheery colors and florals for summer fabrics! I was a little bit worried that what I had pulled out to choose from would be too bright- summer makes me think of big, bold primary colors.
> Right now what summer means to me is absolutely weak arms and hands from running the weed whacker this morning.


That's funny BigHenTinyBrain!! I need to do the same!! Why do weeds run amuck so quickly!! I Did receive your info and thank you very much for sending it.. 

Only need rainedaze info now.. we are off to a great start.. !


----------



## Jlynnp

Here is a photo of the fabrics I will be using in my What Summer Means To Me block. Maybe I try them all or maybe make couple different blocks.


----------



## Belfrybat

Oh Judy, what fun fabrics! Really summery.


----------



## COSunflower

LOVE those fabrics Judy!!!!!!! I can hardly wait till pay day so that I can go to JoAnns.  I've decided on my R/W/B pattern and now have to decide on my "What summer means to me."


----------



## Belfrybat

Below are my fabric pics. The RWB is a design from an older book and I had to tweak the pattern some to make it 12". The "What Summer Means to Me" will be a D9p that I've named "Sea, Sand and Shells".


----------



## maxine

I _really really_ like your fabric choices.. Nice! The Seashells and matching fabric do make me think of the beach, and the blue for your R-W-B is close to what I am hoping to find in my sewing room


----------



## COSunflower

Belfry!!! Your ocean, sand and sea shell theme sounds WONDERFUL!!!! Tomorrow is my pay day and I am going to JoAnn's to see what they have to inspire me.


----------



## maxine

Where I go to the gym is this poster on the wall.. I want to share it with you as I love what it says and hope you all will too 

_*The Essence of a New Day*_
This is the beginning of a new day.
You have been given this Day to use as you will.
You can Waste it, or use it for Good.
What you do today is important because you are exchanging a Day of your Life for it.
When tomorrow comes, this Day will be gone forever: in it's Place is something that you have left behind........
Let it be something Good.


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower you are the first winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #89 was the first number that was picked out of the hat!!.. I will pop something special for you in the mail this week..  Hope you like it.. 

Okay ladies the next number is already picked and ready for someone to post on it!!


----------



## COSunflower

OMGosh!!!!! I can't believe it!!!! Thank you Maxine! I will be waiting anxiously at the PO!!!


----------



## AngieM2

I've thought the same thing.


----------



## rjayne

Last week a friend of mine and we collected the row by row patterns in our area. 10 hours of driving in a day. 11 shops visited. 
I have 7 1/2 rows done!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today at 10:04 am,my first grandchild was born.
Estelle Lee Creamer
7 pounds 11 ounces
19 inches long
head size 14 inches
Mama and Estelle are fine, healthy. Mama and daddy(oldest son) are exhausted .
This Granny J is happy, tired. Will sleep tonight.
Now I can consider Summer blocks.
Baby Estelle made her appearance 11 days early.


----------



## rjayne

Congratulations Mo!!
Enjoy your grand baby


----------



## maxine

Woohoo Mo!! How wonderful!! We need pics please


----------



## MoBookworm1957

rjayne said:


> Congratulations Mo!!
> Enjoy your grand baby


Thank you


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Woohoo Mo!! How wonderful!! We need pics please


Just as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## Meima6

Congratulations! Grands are awesome.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm putting together the 2015 Spring swap blocks and am stymied on the border. Would you check out it out at https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/swap-blocks-layout-decisions.563918/ and give your suggestions? I need to pull from stash as this is a charity quilt, and my options are limited.


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower I mailed your surprise today..you should get it Monday..


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Maxine!!!! I can hardly wait! I got a surprise in the mail from Jessica today too.  She sent me a butterfly painting that she did in Art class this spring. I love it!!!


----------



## rjayne

Patriotic blocks are cut and ready to be pieced.


----------



## maxine

I've started making a couple of test blocks for the R-W-B swap to see which combinations of fabrics & patterns I like.. still pondering the Summer Block..


----------



## rjayne

I'm not sure of the summer fabric. My favorite thing to do is sit on the shaded porch and just enjoy nature. 
I have some fabric with pretty dragon flies on it. We have lots of them flying around our place so that's what I'm thinking of using.


----------



## maxine

Rjayne I like that idea.. Dragonflies are awesome! We did a Swap once themed "What you see when you set on your front porch" It was fun & I think it was AngieM2's idea.. I made hummingbird blocks..


----------



## COSunflower

What a fun theme Maxine!!! I hope that we do it sometime in the future! That would be FUN!!! I think a snowman theme or "Snow Fun" might be a great one for the winter swap too. Thinking ahead as usual!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Baby Estelle Lee Creamer
7 pounds 11 ounces
19 inches long


----------



## Meima6

I have finally decided on both my blocks now. The deciding is the hardest part! Summer means so many things to me. I decided to narrow it down to a big part of summer last year with my mother. So these blocks will be a very happy memory dedicated to her! Yay, Momma!


----------



## rjayne

maxine said:


> Rjayne I like that idea.. Dragonflies are awesome! We did a Swap once themed "What you see when you set on your front porch" It was fun & I think it was AngieM2's idea.. I made hummingbird blocks..


I would like a quilt like that. That is my favorite place to sit and relax. 
We should do that for a swap again.


----------



## maxine

Mo baby Estelle is gorgeous!! Papa looks quite proud too..Thank You for letting us see her.. 

Meima6 I agree.. deciding is the hardest part.. looking forward to seeing what you make to remember your Mom..

It would be fun to do the front porch theme again.. there were some fun blocks created.. 

Getting closer to our next prize number..


----------



## rjayne

Mo thanks for sharing the pictures. She is precious


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Mo baby Estelle is gorgeous!! Papa looks quite proud too..Thank You for letting us see her..
> 
> Meima6 I agree.. deciding is the hardest part.. looking forward to seeing what you make to remember your Mom..
> 
> It would be fun to do the front porch theme again.. there were some fun blocks created..
> 
> Getting closer to our next prize number..


Thank you ladies.
4 July is daddy's 34th birthday.


----------



## maxine

Baby Estelle is certainly a wonderful birthday present!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I've finished the RWB blocks except for trimming and pressing. Now I'm going to take a break and finish up 6 quilts that are taking up space. It's amazing how much space a quilted quilt takes up! I need to finish trimming and binding and get them out of here. There are disadvantages to living in a one bedroom apartment when you quilt.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have all the fabrics washed and dried. I finished the Baby quilt a bit ago and it is in the washer so it will be ready for me to leave early Wednesday. Perhaps I will iron a couple of the RWB fabrics and get them ready to cut. The more I get done before I leave the better it will be. Of course while in Michigan I will also be going to a couple of fabric shops.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

What is Front porch Theme?


----------



## rjayne

MoBookworm1957 said:


> What is Front porch Theme?


I believe you make a block that reminds you of what you see while sitting on your porch


----------



## Meima6

Our back porch is our favorite. It overlooks a pond with lots of dragonflies! The porch theme is awesome!


----------



## Meima6

I have a feeling that the summer blocks are going to be both diversified and beautiful. I am thankful for this swap family.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have decided to make the What Summer Means as an Art Square - a pattern I found on Patchwork Square. Looks nice and is not difficult to make.


----------



## COSunflower

I'm behind!!! I had to take my granddaughter's little poodle in for surgery Wed. She had a nickle sized tumor on her face.  LUCKILY turned out to be NON CANCEROUS!!! Yay!!! The yard guys finally were here the last couple days and cleaned up the place and trimmed my plum tree. Going to my older son's for the 4th of July tomorrow....THEN I will get my fabric and get started!!!

OH!!! My SURPRISE from Maxine came today!!! Two nice pieces of SUNFLOWER fabric!!!! Thank you Maxine! I've been saving up pieces of sunflower fabric to make MYSELF a nap quilt one of these days - Think it might be something I work on when I'm snowed in this winter after the holidays.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

My view from the porch is the backside of building and a hill facing the highway. May have to think of something else.


----------



## rjayne

MoBookworm1957 said:


> My view from the porch is the backside of building and a hill facing the highway. May have to think of something else.


Maybe the view from your dream porch?


----------



## maxine

MoBookworm1957 said:


> What is Front porch Theme?


*Mo*, Yes it was simply what you *saw* from your front porch.. I found my squishie with those blocks yesterday and it was so fun to see them again.. there was some great ideas.. cats, deer, flowers, my hummingbird, and one bbq!! I also liked that each person told what the block was and why it was special to them.. very fun swap and it was nice to see "Old Friends" again..


----------



## COSunflower

Omgoodness Maxine! That sounds like such a FUN swap!!! I will have to start making a list of what I see and enjoy on my porches!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got my fabrics measured out for summer block. Figured out my pattern my absolute favorite pattern Wocky Nine Patch. Or maybe nine patch kite pattern. Hmm!


----------



## maxine

*Kim* I'm so glad you like the Sunflower fabric.. when it was your name on the Prize Number, that fabric flashed through my mind for you.. so glad the little doggie was okay!! Sounds like you had a busy 4th! 

*rjayne* I like the idea of "Your Dream Front Porch" !! I know what fabric I'd use if we did that theme.. I have some Hunky Cowboy Fabric.. the cowboys have their shirts off, & wearing tight jeans, cowboy hats with a Red Chevy pick-up trunk & saguaro cactus for the back ground.. Yep.. love to see that from my front porch!!!!!!!  How are your pieced R-W-B blocks coming along?? 

*Jlynnp* the ART Square block sounds intriguing.. really want to see that!

*Mo* I like your idea of wonky kites.. way cool..


*Meima6* I have to agree.. these blocks sound diversified and beautiful .. they will be so interesting! Yes I too, am loving sewing with all you ladies,, very fun!

I have NOT heard from *rainedaze *so am not sure she will still be participating.. I have PM'd her again.. hope she will join us.. I know she is super busy with the new business.. but still.. we need her!!

*Belfrybat* is sewing like a wild woman!! Has her R-W-B blocks finished and finishing 6 more quilts.. Holy Macaroni!!! She is awesome!!

*BigHenTinyBrain *how are your R-W-B blocks coming along?? I bet they are gorgeous.. I Love that our colors are so bright,, just like all you ladies and summer too!!!!!!!!!!!

I've finally decided on my Summer Block.. have most of the fabric I need, but saw some online that will be perfect, so I ordered it,, when it gets here, I'll take a picture of them all together to show you all my ideas.. I have also made 3 different R-W-B blocks to try to decide which one I will be making for sure.. having fun and my husband is loves all the patriotic theme.. he even picked out the fabric for one of them.. I'll have him take pictures so I can show you ladies.. I really HAVE been doing something!!

Everyone keep well and hopefully cool.. I know the hot weather is on us.. whew!! *Angie *please be careful while driving in St. Louis,, Hope your Dad is responding to the new meds..


----------



## rjayne

I have been busy with my row by row quilt. I have my RWB blocks cut and half pieced. 
I will hit them hard when I complete my R x R quilt. I am hoping to finish it soon and be the first at my local quilt shop.


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine, what are your favorite online places to buy fabric? I looked at a few places online and they were REALLY expensive!!!! Anyone else have any favorite online fabric sites???


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower said:


> Maxine, what are your favorite online places to buy fabric? I looked at a few places online and they were REALLY expensive!!!! Anyone else have any favorite online fabric sites???


I have used fabric.com or connecting threads. 
I have had good luck with both of them.


----------



## rjayne

A peak of my RWB fabric.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Maxine, what are your favorite online places to buy fabric? I looked at a few places online and they were REALLY expensive!!!! Anyone else have any favorite online fabric sites???


Missouri Star Quilt Stores as in multiples. I think they now have 11 shops in Hamilton, Mo.
Then JoAnn's.


----------



## rjayne

I forgot about Missouri Star! I shop online from them too


----------



## MoBookworm1957

rjayne said:


> I forgot about Missouri Star! I shop online from them too


They are up the road from me so to speak.


----------



## maxine

COSunflower said:


> Maxine, what are your favorite online places to buy fabric? I looked at a few places online and they were REALLY expensive!!!! Anyone else have any favorite online fabric sites???


I love equilter.com , Missouri Star, Connecting Threads..my little Joannes is quite pitiful..I have more fabric than it does.. yes fabric is getting pretty expensive.. $10- $11- $12 a yard!! Connecting Threads does have better prices & nice quality too.. but equitler has lots more variety and I love that they give a certain amount of $$ from every sale to charity.. I did not know about fabric.com.. will give them a look..

rjayne you are just as awesome as Belfry in getting things sewed and DONE!! I do like your R-W-B block choices.. I have a few of the Row by Row patterns from last year.. I really enjoyed collecting them.. they are sitting with all my past squishies waiting to be put together..sigh.. I hope you will be the first one done with your quilt in your shop!!! Cool!! and oh by the way...........................................................

You are the _*2nd Number Winner*_!! #130 was it!!!! Yay! I will get your prize in the mail by Monday..


----------



## rjayne

Thank you  I will keep my eye out for a package later next week. 
I have almost 10 row x row's done. Then I just have to put them together, quilt it, label it and bind it. 

Here is my RxR from last year.


----------



## COSunflower

rjayne - That is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Congratulations on being the next winner!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I really like Marshall's Dry Goods. Their retail prices are good ($3.99 +/- a yard), but their wholesale prices are phenomenal if you can use a whole bolt at a time. They carry both their own brands and closeouts from name brand manufacturers. Their Dream Cotton is made on the same kind of loom as Kona, so is very good quality. I often buy on clearance on the retail side when I'm not wanting a whole bolt. 
http://www.marshalldrygoods.com/

The other one I like is Thousands of Bolts. Their prices are very good although shipping is a tad high except when they have a flat shipping special. Right now they are running a $4.95 a yard special. https://www.thousandsofbolts.com/


----------



## rjayne

Here is what I have been working on this weekend. It is the middle part of my R x R quilt. If I would have just sewed the rows together like I did last year I would be done by now but I think this will work with the "on the go" theme.


----------



## rjayne

Here are the rows. I still need to sash them. 
The rows on the bottom with have the grass for sashing and the ones on the top with have sky with clouds material for the sashing.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

rjayne said:


> Here are the rows. I still need to sash them.
> The rows on the bottom with have the grass for sashing and the ones on the top with have sky with clouds material for the sashing.
> View attachment 60808


I like it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

rjayne said:


> Maybe the view from your dream porch?


He's 6'5" Grey hair, prettiest blue eyes you ever seen, fine looking man. Walking up the hill in uniform after deployment.(sigh)....Standing tall with hands on hips facing the log cabin. Second favorite thing,fishing,kites,horses, converting one of the smaller barns into Sewing/Quilting space.


----------



## Meima6

rjayne said:


> Here is what I have been working on this weekend. It is the middle part of my R x R quilt. If I would have just sewed the rows together like I did last year I would be done by now but I think this will work with the "on the go" theme.
> View attachment 60806
> View attachment 60807


I love it!


----------



## Meima6

rjayne said:


> Here are the rows. I still need to sash them.
> The rows on the bottom with have the grass for sashing and the ones on the top with have sky with clouds material for the sashing.
> View attachment 60808


I LOVE the bear row at the bottom! It goes SO well with a row kit I picked up at a quilt shop in Morehead, Ky (Quilter's Candy). Wow!


----------



## Belfrybat

Rjayne -- lovely quilt. I don't care to applique, so the RbyR is not for me. But I enjoy seeing other people's creations, and yours is superb.


----------



## rainedaze

Checking in!! Thanks Maxine for checking on me. I am excited about this swap. We have gotten a "few" new animals and been crazy busy with appointments. Love looking back through previous posts to see what everyone is working on!!


----------



## maxine

*rainedaze *it's wonderful to hear from you.. So very happy you are still wanting to join us for this exciting swap


----------



## COSunflower

Mobookworm - How old is the older granddaughter? Maybe you can start teaching her to quilt? I started my granddaughter Jessica hand sewing blocks together for a baby quilt when she was 9. She works on it whenever she can find time and has graduated to a machine now that I bought for her birthday last year.  She had just turned 14. She sent me a picture yesterday, on her day off from work, and she was teaching her 9 year old sister to quilt with her and they were working on the baby quilt some more. It will soon be ready to put together and she is coming to visit early in September so maybe we will do that together if she brings it. I sent for her a beginner's quilting book with step by step pictures of sandwiching a quilt and will send it on to her when it comes.  Hand sewing quilt blocks together might be something your granddaughter can do when she is bored or feeling out of sorts about the new baby.  AND something that you can do together while talking out her frustrations.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Mobookworm - How old is the older granddaughter? Maybe you can start teaching her to quilt? I started my granddaughter Jessica hand sewing blocks together for a baby quilt when she was 9. She works on it whenever she can find time and has graduated to a machine now that I bought for her birthday last year.  She had just turned 14. She sent me a picture yesterday, on her day off from work, and she was teaching her 9 year old sister to quilt with her and they were working on the baby quilt some more. It will soon be ready to put together and she is coming to visit early in September so maybe we will do that together if she brings it. I sent for her a beginner's quilting book with step by step pictures of sandwiching a quilt and will send it on to her when it comes.  Hand sewing quilt blocks together might be something your granddaughter can do when she is bored or feeling out of sorts about the new baby.  AND something that you can do together while talking out her frustrations.


She's 11.
Tried that today without much success. But I'm from Mur state slogan is Show Me.
This little lady likes to bake. So got out crazy dough recipe for her.
We're trying it tomorrow. I like this recipe because you can use it for bread,pizza dough,pretzels,bagels pretty much anything except pie crust. Makes up 6 loaves of bread, 4-12 inch pizzas crusts, depending on size.
Dug out children's cookbook that I taught my sons how to cook with.


----------



## COSunflower

I finally got to town and JoAnn's today! OMGoodness! All of the Fall, Halloween and Christmas fabrics are out!!! Got the fabric for my R/W/B blocks and it is in the machine washing.  While I was there I thought I would sit and look at patterns to rest my legs and OMGosh!!! The price of patterns!!! Never would I spend $20 to buy a tissue paper pattern!!! By time you bought a pattern, fabric and put your time into something the total cost would be outrageous!!! I make most of my patterns myself or modify old ones that I have or take something apart that I find at the thrift store to use as a pattern. I did that when I made all of my granddaughters aprons one Christmas. I found a cute childs one at Goodwill for $1 and used it as the pattern and just decreased or increased it as I needed for each size. The same pattern today was $19.99 from Simplicity - CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> I finally got to town and JoAnn's today! OMGoodness! All of the Fall, Halloween and Christmas fabrics are out!!! Got the fabric for my R/W/B blocks and it is in the machine washing.  While I was there I thought I would sit and look at patterns to rest my legs and OMGosh!!! The price of patterns!!! Never would I spend $20 to buy a tissue paper pattern!!! By time you bought a pattern, fabric and put your time into something the total cost would be outrageous!!! I make most of my patterns myself or modify old ones that I have or take something apart that I find at the thrift store to use as a pattern. I did that when I made all of my granddaughters aprons one Christmas. I found a cute childs one at Goodwill for $1 and used it as the pattern and just decreased or increased it as I needed for each size. The same pattern today was $19.99 from Simplicity - CRAZY!!!!!


Yup!


----------



## maxine

I agree Kim,, the pattern prices are outrageous!! Thank Goodness I have lots and like you,, redo them to fit what am wanting ... Whew!! it's no wonder today's Mom's don't sew clothes for their children like we used to do,!! I have some McCall and Simplicity patterns I inherited from my mother in law that she had bought in the 40's for 10 cents!!! Wow!! and even some of my old ones were only $1.99.. I learned to sew on a treadle machine, while I was in the 4-H.. I sewed all my school clothes,, ordered my fabric from Montgomery Wards, Sears, and Penneys because we lived so far out of town,,that's how old I am!! maybe I'll go take a nap.. sigh


----------



## COSunflower

LOL! I didn't learn on a treadle but used my grandma's 1950s Singer to sew MY clothes also! My grandma taught me the basics and then I learned clothing making in junior high school and tailoring in high school. Not only made my clothes but made my coats and jackets too! We got most of our fabric from Penny's or a discount place called The Cosmopolitan. We made our own drapes and bedspreads, pillows etc. When I married and had my boys our town was SOOOO small that there were no stores other than a Sears and Wards catalog store. My grandma would send me fabric and I would go to the thrift store or yard sales and buy bigger clothes and cut them down to make clothes for my little boys. One big "grandma nightgown" had enough flannel in it to make both boys nice flannel pjs when they were babies! Oh how times have changed!!!


----------



## maxine

Ah yes the Good Ole Days!! Kim thank you for the lovely note.. greatly appreciated..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I take a piece of this pattern, piece of that one till I come up with one I like.
Sewed in school only cause it was mandatory to graduate.
Took me 4 years to finish a skirt, which my mom promptly took apart after I left to go in Army.
Made it into curtains


----------



## COSunflower

How white should our R/W/B white fabric be? I bought some what I thought was white - white stars on kind of a cream background but when I washed and dried it, it has more of a pinkish look (to me) with the white stars. Should I buy something that is MORE white? What kind of white is everyone else using? I am going to make up a practice block using the white that I have and see how it looks. I'm afraid that being next to the red fabric it will look even pinker!

I ordered a couple quilting books from Amazon that came today.  One is for my granddaughter Jessica - "Quilts For Beginners" - By Felicity Walker - which is VERY good! It's a paperback and only 61 pages but covers fabric selection for quilts, preparing your fabric, tools for quilting, seam allowances and pressing etc. and sandwiching your quilt together/binding. It also has 3 simple projects. I am sending it home to Bandon with her dad this weekend. He is stopping by on his way home from hunting on Sunday (scouting).

For myself, I got "Quilt As-You-Go Made Modern" by Jera Brandvig which is very good also! Lots of visuals and pattern drawing/measurements etc. and 13 projects to practice on.  I don't have room to put up a big table to lay out a quilt and I can't get down on the floor like I used to. When I was working I would take my quilt tops, batting and backing to school with me and after school I would lay it out on my big classroom tables. Now I'm retired without access to big tables. I think quilting as I go will be the trick for me. Anyone else do it???

Does anyone know if Tall Pines is still on HT? She used to join our quilt block swaps all the time.


----------



## Jlynnp

How is everyone coming on their quilt blocks?? I hope to get everything cut out and start sewing by Tuesday as DH is out of town for a few days.


----------



## Belfrybat

I haven't done a thing on the summer blocks (RWB are finished). I've been working on a mystery on another board, the Grandmother's quilt Calico Katie posted about, finishing three other quilts, and making some Triangle Frenzy table runners. I've fallen in love with that pattern and just ordered a second one that makes a different arrangement. 
I'll get back to the Summer swap in a couple of weeks.


----------



## COSunflower

I need to get some strawberries worked up into jam this afternoon and then plan on cutting out and sewing a "test" block for the 
R/W/B blocks. I'm not sure if my white is "white enough".  Still haven't found any fun summer time fabric. I need to go to Walmart in the am when its cool and check what they have. It's been so hot here that I don't feel like doing ANYTHING.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am also making enough blocks to make the fruit and veggie swap into a queen sized quilt - I have them all cut out. I also have all the RWB cut out and about half of the summer ones cut and ready to sew.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Did test blocks in both swaps not sure about one
Been holding Estelle she's been sick. Acid reflux and gassy baby.
She has doctor's appointment today.
She's starting to wiggle on my os and his lady.
Lifting her head up looking around.
Got pictures of her after gas attack on her parents.
She's just a laughing, grinning.
Course she and I think it's funny.
Her parents not so much.


----------



## COSunflower

I decided to get some whiter white and also replaced my blue with another that I liked better.  I also think I've decided on my block for the "What summer means to me" block also. Now I better get started! Times a wastin!!!! (As my granddaughter Jessica says!)


----------



## AngieM2

Hi all, I'm going to try to be here more. Last week I had a 25% off entire purchase coupon from JoAnns, and the patriot fabrics were about 50% off, so I bought 3 different ones for the red/white/blue swap blocks. I have several florals around here for summer, but sure wish I could find a fabric with a porch on it. That would be great. I may have to check my embroider library to see if there is a porch or swing in those patterns. Or check out to see if I can find one. 

This weekend is Saturday morning taking Dad to a hamfest (swap/meet buy stuff, etc) for most of the day. Then Sunday I can sew. I did get a new printer cartridge, just in case of paper piecing some blocks.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm going to work on the summer blocks next week with a goal to finish them by Aug 1st. I'm still working on several other large projects but I'd like to concentrate on getting at least one finished!


----------



## COSunflower

What is our finish date? I am sure taking long to get started! NO MORE frittering away time!!!!!!


----------



## rjayne

I believe the mailing date is Friday, September 1. At least that's what it said in the first post with the instructions. I'm not sure if that's been amended or not but that's what I'm shooting for.

I haven't gotten any farther either. I have material for both swaps and a block picked out but that's about it. I do have a few of the red white and blue one started I guess.

I am still working on my row by row quilt. I have the top border to put on and then sandwich it and quilt it. The first part of the quilt went so quickly and now this last little bit seems like it's taking me forever


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been busy holding Estelle.
She is 9 pounds 5 ounces.
20.5 inches long growing like a weed.
She tries to hold her head up, nosy as all get out.
Her little eyes follows you everywhere.
Got a couple of blocks cut out on RWB, not sure if I like the block.
Working on sketching out what summer means to me block.
Talked to fellow pretty often.
Double Wedding Ring Quilt made out of our Army uniforms is on hold for a while.
Me not him.
Oh, well got other quilts to make.
We are still an item.
As the youngsters in his and my old units say18,19 year old).
We're a courting.


----------



## maxine

*rjayne *I have to apologize to you profusely!! Your prize package did not get mailed yet.. I had given it to my husband to mail for me, it had fallen down between the door and seat, and he forgot about it.. geez.. I am so very sorry.. I will get it in the mail FIRST thing Monday morning.. 

I was out of town again last week camping, with no access to internet, and no phone reception.. (actually the NO phone was sort of nice..  ) Then when we arrived home, we had unexpected company arrive and stay for a week, so I did not get to answer your questions.. CoSunflower I think that yes, the whites need to be *not* off white but _definitely white_,, and yes, the mailing date is by September 1st.. thank you rjayne for answering that question for us.. 

Hope everyone is okay and enjoying your summer.. Take care and keep cool!!


----------



## COSunflower

Mo - You are SOOOO lucky to have a new baby in your family!!! And a CUTE AS A BUTTON one too!!!

I got ALL of my R/W/B pieces cut out yesterday and am sewing them up now. I like to sew "assembly line" so will have them done today. I need to draw out my "Summer" pattern and then pick fabrics for it. A BIG problem I have had with it is that our fabric stores have had NO summer type fabric to speak of other than florals.  Even JoAnn's is very lacking. On payday I am going to buy some Fall fabrics as they have VERY LITTLE of it out also! It will be gone before long. Christmas too. I am very surprised at this!!! Is anyone else having trouble finding suitable fabrics???

Maxine - I was WONDERING where you were but thought I had remembered you saying that you were going on vacation.  Glad you are back!!! I did buy some WHITE fabric - I just didn't like the tan/pink background of the other white stars. It looked "dirty" to me with the red and blue. OH!!! Another question - was Raindaze participating? How many blocks do we need? 10? Plus Hostess???


----------



## rjayne

maxine said:


> *rjayne *I have to apologize to you profusely!! Your prize package did not get mailed yet.. I had given it to my husband to mail for me, it had fallen down between the door and seat, and he forgot about it.. geez.. I am so very sorry.. I will get it in the mail FIRST thing Monday morning..
> 
> No problem
> I had forgotten about it until you just now.
> All is good. It will be a great surprise anytime it arrives.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have everything cut out, the RWB squares are half done and I have one of the summer ones started. I have found sewing with a broken collar bone is not the easiest thing I have ever done but I will persevere.


----------



## COSunflower

All of my R/W/B blocks are done except for the Hostess block - which I will do tomorrow. I need to decide what pattern to do for it but I have one in my mind.  Tonight while watching TV I am going to get my graph paper out and make my pattern for the summer blocks. Tomorrow I will hunt up my fabrics and hopefully have them done by the end of next week...depending on how the week goes.  I've finally got my groove back!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

I have one "summer" block done and it measures very nicely. I am 2/3 of the way through my RWB blocks. I will need to take a few days off as my DH's best friend passed away today. It was very fast and really unexpected but it is another example of the poor care many are getting in the VA system. He has been sick for months as the VA wavered between pneumonia and bronchitis. About 6 months ago after his wife raised nines kinds of he-- they did a ct scan and found he had a hole that was allowing cerebral fluid to leak into his lungs. Surgery was done and recovery went well expect for the cough which he couldn't shake. About 3 weeks ago he saw his primary care Dr at the VA who told him to go home he would get better. Less than 24 hours later he was in ICU in a civilian hospital, they discovered he had congestive heart problems along with pneumonia and A-Fib. He rallied well and my DH spent several days with him last week and he seemed much much better. Yesterday he was again admitted to the same hospital with pulmonary edema, he was placed on a ventilator and sent to a bigger hospital by ambulance. The vent was pulled this morning, he was breathing better on his own, talking and even ate his lunch. Less than a half hour ago he passed away. We will be heading to North Carolina tomorrow or Tuesday so I will be away from the computer for a bit.


----------



## maxine

OH Jlynnp how horrible!! I am so sorry for this unnecessary loss of your friend.. damn ! I also missed how you broke your collar bone?? I can well imagine it is very difficult to sew with that hurting.. Please drive safely and know we are thinking and caring about you..


----------



## COSunflower

Oh so sorry Janet!!!!! Please give hubby and his wife's friend my condolences!!!!! Will we EVER get the VA system fixed??? People want socialized medicine but my fear is that it will lead to the same thing.  Poor guy!!! If only someone that knew what they were doing got to him in the very beginning!!!!!


----------



## Meima6

Jlynnp said:


> I have one "summer" block done and it measures very nicely. I am 2/3 of the way through my RWB blocks. I will need to take a few days off as my DH's best friend passed away today. It was very fast and really unexpected but it is another example of the poor care many are getting in the VA system. He has been sick for months as the VA wavered between pneumonia and bronchitis. About 6 months ago after his wife raised nines kinds of he-- they did a ct scan and found he had a hole that was allowing cerebral fluid to leak into his lungs. Surgery was done and recovery went well expect for the cough which he couldn't shake. About 3 weeks ago he saw his primary care Dr at the VA who told him to go home he would get better. Less than 24 hours later he was in ICU in a civilian hospital, they discovered he had congestive heart problems along with pneumonia and A-Fib. He rallied well and my DH spent several days with him last week and he seemed much much better. Yesterday he was again admitted to the same hospital with pulmonary edema, he was placed on a ventilator and sent to a bigger hospital by ambulance. The vent was pulled this morning, he was breathing better on his own, talking and even ate his lunch. Less than a half hour ago he passed away. We will be heading to North Carolina tomorrow or Tuesday so I will be away from the computer for a bit.


I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. May God bless and keep him. I am so very thankful for those who give up their youth and innocence to defend, protect, and promote our freedom and our blessed and uniquely free American lifestyle. It humbles me when I contemplate their sacrifice. I promise to never take it for granted.


----------



## Meima6

I now have all fabrics and the patterns ready. My Dear Husband and I have been canning pickles, green beans, and tomato sauce. He is the garden King!


----------



## COSunflower

Just finished my Hostess R/W/B so all of them are complete! I wish that I had used the same pattern that I used on the Hostess block for the other R/W/Bs...Oh well - NEXT TIME!!!  Now on to my "Summer" blocks tomorrow.  I'm working with a lot smaller blocks on these - think I'll do some strip piecing. Wish me luck! LOL!!!


----------



## maxine

I finally found the fabric I've been wanting to do my RWB blocks.. and the fabric I ordered for the "Summer" blocks came so now I can get to sewing !!!! Such a relief to know what I a doing atlast!

Rjayne your prize package is in the mail,, you should receive it by Thursday.. whew.. 

CoSunflower you go girl!! Have you been watching those Hallmark Christmas movies while sewing?? That sounded like so much fun.. 

Meima6 your husband sounds like a keeper!! My Husband likes to help can too and I really appreciate his help... We will be doing ours soon.. Apples, plums, tomatoes, green beans, all wonderful when winter gets here. Yum! I think I'm going to try canning some chicken too,, have never done that but maybe 

Everyone keep well and cool..


----------



## COSunflower

Yes Maxine! I DID watch a bunch of those Christmas movies while I sewed!!! All of my R/W/Bs are done and I've washed all of my summer fabrics. Tonight while watching TV I will iron everything up and sort piles by colors.  I could NOT find ANY cute summer novelty fabric ANYWHERE here this summer so instead, since I like watching the birds and feeding them I found a cute bird quilt block on Pinterest that I'm going to make. I calculated all of my pieces and sizes to make a 12.5 block so will begin cutting them tonight or tomorrow. I think that they are going to be really cute!!! 

Maxine, Jessica is going to the fair in Myrtle Point tonight with friends. We were wondering if you ever put any of your quilts into the fair??? When they get moved into their new house next month she and her little sister are going to set up a sewing corner and we are going to have our own little "swaps"  Jess had her dad drop off her baby quilt top that she just finished and I am going to put it together and quilt it by machine for her.


----------



## maxine

Myrtle Point is a distance from me.. I live I Myrtle Creek, about 20 miles south of Roseburg.. so darn it, no quilts entered there .. I love the idea of the girls setting up their own sewing area!! How fun that you are going to swap too.. Totally awesome!!


----------



## rjayne

Maxine you package arrived today. Thank you so much! The R-W-B fabric is beautiful. I will try to incorporate it when I put my swap blocks together. 
Thank you again


----------



## rjayne

This is what I have been busy working on, my Row by Row. 
I just completed it this afternoon 
I took it to the local quilt shop and was the first one to turn one in there so I won!!
Lucky me, 25 fat quarters and a $25 gift card.


----------



## COSunflower

Yay Raymie!!!!! That turned out BEAUTIFUL!~!!! What a fun quilt!!!


----------



## maxine

Oh Raymie how exciting! Your quilt is gorgeous! I like the way you incorporated the license plates all over.. You are awesome!! I'm so glad you liked the fabric.. I was hoping you could use them in your quilt with these swap blocks.. yay!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Classes, Labs Update:
Collecting Crime Scene Evidence A-
Lab A
Body Forensics- A-
Lab A-
History of Forensics B
Essay B(plus)
Forensic Language B
Lab B
Taking a break not taking classes this summer.
Need to rest my pea brain.


----------



## Belfrybat

Great results, MO. I'd have to rest my brain also after that many courses/ labs. 
Just quilt away and let your mind rest and your body recover.
I didn't make my self-imposed August 1st deadline and it's all Calico Katie's fault! I'm just having too much fun with the Grandma's Scrappy quilt pattern she posted. I might keep going and make it queen sized (never done a quilt that large before). Our Swahili minister has been chosen for a Habitat for Humanity house, which is about half-way finished. I thought I might make a quilt for a house warming present and this scrappy just seems to fit the bill. 
But, I will get back to the summer blocks this week and hope to mail them by the first of next week.


----------



## Belfrybat

Oops! Duplicate post.


----------



## COSunflower

Great grades Mo!!!! Yes, I think its TIME for a brain break!!!!  I'm dragging along...this heat is awful. I have all fabrics ready to cut - just need to DO it!!!! I think I will MAKE myself do it tonight!!! Once its all cut and ready - I KNOW I will want to sew and see how they turn out. LOL!!! I've been trying to plan INSIDE activities for the little grandkids since it is supposed to be 105 on Thursday and 106 on Friday.  Luckily they like crafts!!!


----------



## maxine

Good job Mo!!! Enjoy your well deserved break.. I really admire you for going to school.. and enjoy that new grand daughter too!!

Here is my fabric I am using for both swaps.. have started on the R/W/B blocks.. somewhat intricate.. the Summer will be more basic


----------



## maxine

I want to ask all of you if you'll include an explanation of* What your Fabrics* *mean to* *you,* that you used in your Summer Block & _*attach it*_ along with your regular name label on each of your summer blocks.. I think these are going to be so much fun !.. Plus I'm sure the Patriotic Blocks will make me cry.. I get very emotional when I even salute our Flag or hear our National Anthem playing..

Hope everyone is keeping cool!! Enjoy!! Oh and there is ONE more surprise number to be called! Keep posting  I love hearing from all of you..


----------



## COSunflower

Beautiful colors and prints Maxine!!!!! I esp. love the one with the camp trailers!!! I think it is a great idea to attach something on our blocks about why we chose them for our summer blocks.


----------



## Jlynnp

Now that we are home from North Carolina and my last Dr appts for the week are tomorrow I can start sewing again Friday and spend the weekend sewing. After buying a new car this week I am done spending money for a while LOL. We will only be buying necessities for a few weeks. I am having back surgery on the 29th if nothing changes so I will be house/bed bound for a while with the exception of Dr visits. 

I did have to buy some more blue fabric and they didn't have the exact same one so I will make do with what I bought. Still the same theme and same colors.


----------



## Jlynnp

RW&B blocks are done with the exception of the last ironing and then trimming a couple as they are a tad to big (12 7/8). The others are about half way done. Needing to get all of them done and in the mail before my surgery on the 29th as I will be in the hospital at least a week and possibly in rehab for 1 - 2 weeks.


----------



## maxine

OH my goodness Judy!! Back surgery sounds very tough.. but hope this helps and you won't have any more problems with it.. whew! please keep us posted as to your progress.. 

I had some good news regarding my knee replacement surgery,, if I can lose 60 more lbs I probably WON'T have to have the surgery!!!! I am going to give it a good try to lose,, I've lost 40 lbs now,, I can do this!! 

We just got back home from another camping trip,, it was fun, but now need to really get cracking on my blocks since the _*deadline is Sept 1st*_ !!.. I think I can finish up the RWB this week then on to the Summer ones.. 

How are all of you doing?? I know Belfry and Jlynnp have finished their RWB.. yay! 

Keep well and cool Ladies!


----------



## COSunflower

My R/W/Bs have been done for quite awhile and my pattern is ready and fabrics ready for the summer blocks - I just keep getting sidetracked!!!! Am babysitting the 4 Madras grandkids on Thurs. - possibly overnight again - depending how tired I am when the kids get home.  Then the 14th I go to visit my 91 year old dad in Bend.  But THEN.... I will be home 2 weeks not going ANYWHERE during the solar eclipse time. I live right off the main Hwy that I have to take to go ANYWHERE and it is going to be PACKED for a couple weeks according to what ODOT says. So...a GREAT EXCUSE to get those summer blocks completed and then I can mail them the last week of August to get them to Maxine on time.  

Judy, give us all your address before you go in for surgery - it would be fun for all of us to send you a GET WELL card!!! What do you think ladies? We have to support our dear quilting friends!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm finally back to sewing again after a 4 day hiatus. I have all the nine patches done and cut apart, so now just need to sew the quarters back together and trim them up. 
I'm also working on a quilt for my dentist who is retiring. The top was a mystery quilt from another board and I finished the center, but want to put more borders on it. I have a dentist appt. later this month so need to get cracking on it. So.... Grandma's scrappy is also on hold until I get this one finished.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Taking a few days off.
Poison ivy,oak and sumac has cleared up enough that I can go see Estelle.
Been a long 3 weeks or more since I've seen her or held her.
Bet she grown a foot.
Going to just be Granny J for a few days.
Mom's on oxygen full time.
Dad had a stint put in last week.
So I check on them daily, feed the cats, check mail,do grocery shopping etc.
Puppy goes home Sunday.
He's a corker.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm finished except for the labelling. I finished the hostess block last evening and got everything squared and pressed. Hopefully I can mail tomorrow. One project down and only 6 more active ones to go! Yikes!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

I have about 2 hours of ironing to do - that is the part I hate worse than anything. I can then assemble the Summer blocks and one last ironing. Did I say I hate ironing?


----------



## COSunflower

I have my ironing board set up in the living room where I can watch TV - it makes the ironing go a little faster it seems.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have one last ironing to do On the summer blocks. Then size them and label both sets and mail them. Should be out of here Tuesday at the latest. That will give me time to finish my sisters quilt before surgery. A local lady offered to quilt it for me for $90, I think that is well worth it for a queen sized quilt.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I get to see Estelle tomorrow.
Puppy I've been sitting goes home today.Whew!
Then I can get back to sewing.
No more poison ivy,oak and sumac.
Estelle weights 10 pounds 6 ounces.
Growing like a weed.


----------



## Jlynnp

Woohoo the blocks are in the mail!! DH mailed for me today so he sent them Priority so they should be there by Thurs.


----------



## maxine

Wow! You ladies are doing great!! Jlynnp I'll be looking for your squishie.. I'm so excited to see all these blocks!! 

I've had a minor set back.. the electricity conked out in my sewing trailer,,!!!!  I moved my sewing things into the kitchen.. where I've been trying to sew,,right in the way but don't care,, but then several different folks have come to visit unexpectedly, one couple stayed until 10:30 pm!!! I finally asked them to leave.. geez,, very rude if you ask me!!! so no sewing during company here,, we went on a camping trip over the weekend, so no sewing.. finally got things put back away from camping,, and now two ladies are coming in tomorrow for a little while,, they want to pick apples and I am glad to see these ladies.. but sewing time cut down again.. I will sew tonight,, my husband thinks he found the electrical problem this afternoon.. it is up and running again,,but I am waiting until tomorrow to take all my sewing things back out to sewing trailer just in case it goes wonky again... but fingers crossed it will be fixed and I can really buckle down on Wed and hopefully get my blocks finished!!! whew!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Sewing tomorrow morning.
Put my house back together this morning.
Saw Estelle this afternoon.
Finally got the pictures to stay the right size.
Enjoy the pictures ladies.
Estelle is 6 weeks old and trying to rollover already.


----------



## Jlynnp

What a little doll! She is a beautiful baby.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Jlynnp said:


> What a little doll! She is a beautiful baby.


Thank you, Judy
I think she is pretty special too.


----------



## COSunflower

Mo - OMGoodness!!! That baby is just growing TOO FAST!!!!! Enjoy her while you can - before you know it, she will be a teenager!!! Seems like just yesterday my Jessica was this size!!!

Maxine - Don't feel bad! Family stuff has been getting in the way here too! Yesterday I went BACK to Madras to babysit Jessica's little sister Brooklyn and her friend Emma at the hotel while my DIL was at a tech class at the hospital. Took them down to the pool to swim, Sonic for lunch and then to the nice local kid park and THEN to my son Chris's so that they could play with all of their little cousins.  Those girls NEVER got tired even though they stayed up till 1:30 am for their sleep over the night before!!! This grandma was tired though! LOL!!! My dad has not been feeling well so have been there to visit etc. He is going to the dr. this am. I have one more shopping to do this am before the solar eclipse people start coming tomorrow so THEN can just STAY HOME and sew!!! It's about time!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

What a little doll! She is a beautiful baby.


----------



## Belfrybat

Blocks are in the mail. I suffered sticker shock since the package was over 13 oz and had to go Priority. 18 squares would have come under first class package rates. But 21 had to go Priority. Yikes!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got up this morning at 0530 hours, took almost everything out of sewing room.
It's now 1628 hours I think I like the new setup of the sewing room.
Too tired tonight, but will sew tomorrow.
Sewing,quilt,gardening books are now in tall narrow, metal 1940's style Jelly cabinet.
Also sterlite plastic shoe containers of fabric are on 4 shelves of same cabinet.
Singer Serger which I hardly ever use anymore is in short 1940's metal cabinet, along with patterns.
Mini blinds, dusted,sweeper run,baseboards dusted. It was past time to do deep clean on sewing room.
Trying to get motivated to start Christmas sewing,quilting.
Strawberry went to her kennel this morning and didn't come out until about noon.
She's lucky I didn't move it too.
Emptied out two metal cabinets of fabric, those will go into pantry now.
All the fabric I have is in tall jelly cabinet and in sewing table drawers,cutting table drawers.
2 vacunm seal bedding bags.
Sorry my spelling isn't very good today. Tired, but I ought to sleep tonight.
These swaps have helped out a lot, if that's all the fabric I have visible.
Haven't checked the closet yet. And frankly I don't want to yet.
Everybody have a good day.
Pooped Mo.


----------



## COSunflower

Holey Smokes Mo!!!! You SHOULD be pooped!!! I need to vacum, dust and reorganize in my sewing room tomorrow. It's past due also!!! Have all of my fabric for this summer swap ironed and in stacks on my ironing board in the livingroom. I'm going to be doing some strip piecing so need to clear off my table and get out my big mat and rotary cutter for tomorrow. You have inspired me to get busy!!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

My cleaning of sewing room was way past due.
Couldn't find part of fabric for this swap.
So had to deep clean the room.
Had laid out fabric in designated spot but it wasn't there.
When I got ready to sew.
Hence the cleaning spree.
Going offline, while I have some test done.
But will be back in week or so.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ladies,
Unforntunately life gets in the way.
We are moving my parents into an apartment.
So after much consideration, I have come to the conclusion.
So I am dropping out out of this quilt block swap.
Maybe later things will calm down.
I will rejoin the group.
My dad has had a couple of stints put in in the last 2 weeks.
Mom is on oxygen full time.
I'm over there more than I am at home.
Sorry for the inconvince.


----------



## COSunflower

Don't worry Mo!!! We all sure understand how life goes!!!! We will be having other swaps in the future of course so don't worry - you can catch up with us later.  Hope the goes uneventful for your parents. Unfortunately we all face "that move" sometime in our lives. Take care and don't forget to take a little time for YOU!!! HUGS!!!! P.S. Keep us updated on everything - esp. that cute little granddaughter of yours!!!


----------



## maxine

*Mo* so sorry to hear about your folks and your dropping out.. You certainly have had a lot on your plate lately.. Be well and keep us posted.. and yes,, definitely enjoy that grand baby!

*Judy* your blocks arrived!!! Hurray and Ladies I want to tell you they are gorgeous!!!!!! Wow!! 

I'm still working on my Patriotic.. hope to finish them today.. Whew let me tell you.. I can certainly whip in Y seams now after doing these.. they used to scare me..not now! 

Everyone be well..


----------



## COSunflower

Did you watch the eclipse anyone??? I did - it was awesome!!! I'm in the area of totality.  Just found out that my two Bandon granddaughters are coming for a few days at the end of the month so I am going to sew sew sew and plan on mailing my blocks next week. Hopefully Monday!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

MO - sorry you have to drop out but family has to come first. Just sorry you are facing your parent's health issues. Good for you for taking such good care of them.

COSunflower -- we had about 75% coverage here. I spent the morning at the zoo as it was senior citizen day and was free. I took my glasses with me and kept track of the progress of the eclipse. It only got a bit dusky here but the temperature dropped which was nice. None of the animals seemed to notice. In 2024 our area will be in the totality. Hope I'm still alive and active enough to enjoy it.


----------



## maxine

*Belfry* your blocks arrived!! Very Very nice!!!!!! Ladies you are going to love all these blocks.!!

Thank You *Jlyynp* and *Belfry* for including the explanation on your summer blocks.. so fun to read..

Yes I was sorry to hear that *Mo* had to drop out.. but totally understand and how awesome that her folks have her to help them.. prayers and best wishes to her.. hope she will join us again..
*
CoSunflower *we did watch the Eclipse.. very incredible day,, our veiw was about 95%.. Belfry that is interesting about the zoo animals,, our cats didn't care either.. Also* CoSunflower *I am headed for Gold Beach on Sunday thru Thursday and was hoping to stop to see your Granddaughter that works at the sandwich shop.. but now I see that maybe she will be gone!! darn !!But hurray you are going to see them..

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine - if you go thru Bandon BEFORE the Thursday, I think Jess works on Wed. (she has Mon. & Tues.) off, she works at the Bandon Coffee Cafe.  Most always in the front now. Tall, long dark hair, thin....Nice smile


----------



## MoBookworm1957

My mom and dad got to meet Estelle for the first time today.
Really perked them up.
Have started the process of cleaning stuff out.
What they will move into new apartment, what will be sold in auction.
They want me and Strawberry to move in with them.
Now I grant they have large house, but not big enough.
It would have made sense for me to buy house next door or their extra lot.
But mom didn't want me to give up my apartment or freedom.
Kinda moot point now.
Now they have decided they want to be my next door neighbors in my apartment complex.
My younger siblings voted to give me extra lot . They decided I could put modular home on it.
This way our parents could stay in their home for long as possible.(no sorting yet. lol)
Dad said okay, mom said NO. Go figure.
Will post picture later, really tired.
Talked to fellow tonight.
Sent him picture of Estelle.


----------



## COSunflower

Wonderful pictures Mo!!!!! Maybe your mom is wanting to downsize now while she is still able. It makes sense. My best friend and her mom had senior apts. next door to each other. It worked out great. They each had their privacy but yet were close enough in case of emergency, sickness or if they just wanted to share a meal together or watch a movie.  I vote for that. A lot less work for BOTH of you in the end!!! Enjoy them while you can Mo!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Just thought of another idea...a DUPLEX!!!! Mom and Dad on one side, you on the other. You would each have your own back yard for gardening, strawberry etc. and it wouldn't feel so "apartment like" for you dad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Mother is going to piss dad off again.
He'll just go buy something and move. It's happened 3 times already.
Dad's needs are simple. Place for BBQ grill, 7 foot smoker,fish cooker, parking place for his truck.
Mom seems to think they need at least 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms,living room, kitchen, 2 car garage.
Their house presently is 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, living room,family room,kitchen,3 car garage.
And an extra lot.
Which dad promptly turned on garage into outdoor kitchen, workshop(his toy room).
They moved from 2 bed 1 bath,kitchen, living room with 2 car garage, dad's work shop with 20 acres.
Dad and I discussed then I buy half of acres put modular home on it.
They can stay in country.
Mom said No.
So dad got mad, sold the place, he moved to town. She can move in with him, or find her own place.
She moved with him.
This has been going on for a while now.
Was there yesterday with OS and Estelle.
Mom hopes my next door neighbor will move.
Then her and dad can move next door.
Except everybody forgot one little thing.
I may not want them for my next door neighbor.
I know for other kids would feel better if I lived close by we would have piece of mind.
Mom hasn't even retired yet and she's driving dad and I crazy.
Dad is looking at 2 houses, both have full size basements for me and Strawberry.
Both have our own entrances, only 1 with 2 car garage, which is fine with me.
Both have fenced yards for Strawberry, garden space.
Realtor friend is coming today while mom is at work, checking out their house now.
New roof with warranty, new windows with warranty,,new electrical,new plumbing all with 25-50 warranties.
Only thing they still have to replace is that orange shag carpet.


----------



## COSunflower

Will living in the basement be any better than living next door??? Maybe your mom is just worried about the future and it is making her nervous and you and dad crazy? Feeling unsettled can do that to a person - esp. an older person!!! Can you stay in your apt. and your dad just buy a smaller house close by? That would give you the MOST privacy....


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Will living in the basement be any better than living next door??? Maybe your mom is just worried about the future and it is making her nervous and you and dad crazy? Feeling unsettled can do that to a person - esp. an older person!!! Can you stay in your apt. and your dad just buy a smaller house close by? That would give you the MOST privacy....


She thinks that if I live in basement, I will be company for them both.
I would also make sure they eat etc.
There good and bad ideas that goes with this.
I'm keeping my apartment regardless.
Just in case I need a break from the BS.
Yes I would make sure they eat, take over most of the grocery shopping etc.
Strawberry wouldn't have be tied up outside.
And they would get to see Estelle and grandsons more often.
Downside, not much privacy for me.
My friends can't come and visit.
It will all work out eventually.
Told my brother to look out; they were looking at house where he lives.
If they move to the town he lives in, he's got it.
As long as Strawberry and I are together.
I have a place to quilt, my own bed to sleep in. It's all good.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain

Life has been a little more busy than I thought, but I finally got all of my blocks ready to mail tomorrow! I was disappointed with the block I chose for the summer fabrics, the colors didn't come together the way I wanted. The other blocks were more fun.


----------



## maxine

_*BigHenTinyBrain*_ you are my last _*winner*_!!!!! If you don't mind I will include your prize when I return your squishie! I bet your blocks are wonderful... let me know when you do mail them and I'll keep a look out..


----------



## COSunflower

Congratulations TinyBigHen!!!!! I got all of my summer block pieces cut out today. Finally getting my groove back on!!!! Going to get up early, make my coffee and get to sewing!!!! I will get them mailed off hopefully by the end of the week!!! At the very latest would be Monday Sept. 4th. I have grandkids coming Thursday but can sew in the evenings.  I really think that I will get them done ahead of time though. Don't give up on me girls!!!!


----------



## Meima6

I am down to the wire too. Red, white, and blue all complete. Summer ready to sew. What happened to summer? Suddenly it is September!


----------



## maxine

I've been vacationing at the beach for a few days... it has been wonderful except the first day it was super smoky from the wildfires around us.. so sad and scary.. fire still not under control.. 93,000 acres burned so far just from this fire ,, 300,000 total acres burned in Oregon so far.... darn!! 

I am going home today and will finish my Summer Blocks.. I agree with Meima6.. what happened to Summer????? Everyone keep well and let us know how you are doing with sewing and mailing..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Next time we do swap, I can only handle one at time till my parents are settled.


----------



## Meima6

My blocks are finished!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tomorrow my mom and I start going through things in family room.
Each of my parents kids get box, they will get everything for their families.
By Sunday, we hope to have family room pretty much sorted.
My box will be full of quilts that I have made over the years for them.
Among other things. 
Yes, CoSunflower, my mom is worried about the future.
Their house is much to big for them. They have figured between taxes,insurances on the house and lot they will
save about $5000.00 or more a year. Mom has decided to sell her Caddy, it's too much for her to handle. Too much power etc.
They will get her a smaller car, something like a Spark or a Fiat.
Thank you ladies for being so understanding about dropping out of swap.
They have decided to move into an apartment that will be based on income.
Whether that will be next door to me I don't know.
Told them today, I was keeping my apartment regardless of where they live.
Told them I was afraid that if anything happened to them, my younger siblings would sell the house.
Then I would be homeless.My parents cried. Just being honest about it.
They decided they wanted to live in an apartment. No worrying if I can mow, shovel snow.
They hope they will be my next door neighbors.
No stairs besides me. Or I would consider being their neighbors where ever they land.


----------



## maxine

Mo some hard decisions but sounds like it is coming together.. drastic change is never easy.. so wonderful you are there to help them..


----------



## Meima6

I bought my 84 year old dad a Jitterbug phone. He wanted a flip phone, but also wanted to be able to do the things that he sees and hears about other folks doing with their phones. His new phone takes and sends pictures and he can also text and receive text messages. He has been playing with it for two days. After his doctor appointment this morning, I helped him text my brother who lives several hours away. The new phone has a library of short texts so that you do not have to type in your message, if it is general. So my father sent my brother a text that said, "Where are you?" My brother replied, "Home." Then a minute later, "Ah...who is this?" My father then sent him a picture of himself. My brother replied, "Well, I never thought i would see the day that my vintage Dad would be sending me a text message. Aren't you the techno wizard now?!" My Dad was so excited that he laughed until he cried... Or maybe it was just the excitement that brought those tears. 

Just had to share a happy moment.


----------



## maxine

Here is where we stand now:

1. Belfrybat-* received* Blocks!! Beautiful!!
2. Jlynnp -*received* Blocks!!!Gorgeous!
3. Meima6- *Mailed* should arrive by Tuesday!! Yay !!
4. CoSunflower- should be *mailing* on the 4th ! Yahoo !
5. BighenTinyBrain- *Ready* to mail!! Yes!!!
6. Me- Maxine -Finishing Summer Blocks today.. whew!
7. *AngieM2*- Haven't heard..hope all is well- will pm her
8. *rjayne*- Probably almost ready - will PM her
9. *rainedaze*- was very excited but haven't heard from her in a while.. hope all is well- will PM her
10. MoBookworm1957-* Dropped out *because of needing to help parents - darn

Sept 1st was our due date but if you can get them in by next week it will still be cool..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Maxine,
Give my blocks to HorseMom.
I just think she would enjoy them.
Knowing someone was thinking of her.
Maybe when life settles I can do another swap.


----------



## rjayne

maxine said:


> Here is where we stand now:
> 
> 1. Belfrybat-* received* Blocks!! Beautiful!!
> 2. Jlynnp -*received* Blocks!!!Gorgeous!
> 3. Meima6- *Mailed* should arrive by Tuesday!! Yay !!
> 4. CoSunflower- should be *mailing* on the 4th ! Yahoo !
> 5. BighenTinyBrain- *Ready* to mail!! Yes!!!
> 6. Me- Maxine -Finishing Summer Blocks today.. whew!
> 7. *AngieM2*- Haven't heard..hope all is well- will pm her
> 8. *rjayne*- Probably almost ready - will PM her
> 9. *rainedaze*- was very excited but haven't heard from her in a while.. hope all is well- will PM her
> 10. MoBookworm1957-* Dropped out *because of needing to help parents - darn
> 
> Sept 1st was our due date but if you can get them in by next week it will still be cool..


Done and will be mailed Tuesday. 
Sorry I was thinking next week was September . I too can't believe it's the beginning of September. 
I hope everyone in Texas is doing well and staying dry. 
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Meima6

I just this very minute realized that I did not put my name on my blocks.................


----------



## rjayne

Meima6 said:


> I just this very minute realized that I did not put my name on my blocks.................


Oops 
Things like that happen


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower said:


> Did you watch the eclipse anyone??? I did - it was awesome!!! I'm in the area of totality.


On the day of the eclipse it was overcast where I am. So we missed out. It did get a little darker out.


----------



## maxine

Update:

*Angie* will mail either yesterday or today.. Her Dad is doing much better.! Hurray!
*rjayne* will mail on Tuesday.. Yay!! 
*rainedaze* has not responded yet.. will give her a couple more days before I panic.. she just might be away for the holiday.. 
Maxine ( *me* )is finishing up hers today.. whew!

*Mo *that is so nice that you thought of Horsemom and I'm sure she would enjoy receiving the blocks,, however,, any extra blocks I will mail back to the person that made them unless I hear differently from that person.. 

*Meima6* I will put your name on them for you.. not a problem,, I hope you included an explanation of your Summer Blocks.. if not let me know what you'd like to say and I'll also put that on..  it has been so fun to read why the ladies used the fabric they did and what it represents.. that was such a sweet and cool story about your Dad..he sounds awesome!

You ladies are doing awesome!!! Have a safe and wonderful Labor Day..


----------



## Belfrybat

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Maxine,
> Give my blocks to HorseMom.
> I just think she would enjoy them.
> Knowing someone was thinking of her.
> Maybe when life settles I can do another swap.


I thought you had dropped out due to family issues. Were you able to get some finished? If so, great! I just looked on the sign up list and Horsemom is not in this swap. Unless she signed up late and Maxine forgot to add her name. In the last swap when a person dropped out, I divvied up the extra blocks to the participants instead of sending them two of their own back. Since many people made their blocks with different fabrics, that worked out great as most of us got all different ones.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> I thought you had dropped out due to family issues. Were you able to get some finished? If so, great! I just looked on the sign up list and Horsemom is not in this swap. Unless she signed up late and Maxine forgot to add her name. In the last swap when a person dropped out, I divvied up the extra blocks to the participants instead of sending them two of their own back. Since many people made their blocks with different fabrics, that worked out great as most of us got all different ones.


No, I was talking about the blocks the other ladies made which would have been mine.
As far as I know she did not sign up, but I was thinking about her yesterday.
Nevermind.Not worth my time to explain a kind gesture to another quilter.


----------



## Meima6

My husband and I decided to stay at home and experience the eclipse together without any special devices. Our daughters and grandchildren hung out together in the neighborhood where they live. They had the glasses and made the viewing tubes and boxes. And, of course, they enjoyed snacks like moon pies and sun chips, and they sent us pictures of the whole crew since we were not there (15 minutes) away. 

But, we just wanted to be at home this one time for the special event. It was truly awesome, even though we were not in totality. The crickets chirped, the roosters crowed. It was a perfect cloudless, sunny day and when it grew dusky, it felt very strange because the sun was in the wrong part of the sky for the light to be so much like dusk. We were about 95% or so. The most striking moment was when we saw the shadows cast on the ground through the trees......crescent shaped bright patches everywhere! I found the whole experience to be awe inspiring and emotional. My mother would have absolutely loved it! 

My husband and I canned "eclipse" tomatoes, which were still hot from the canner when we went outdoors to wait for the sun and moon to make their moves. We decided that black cherry and golden jubilee would be great choices for the day! So, when we labeled the cans, we added "eclipse" to the date and type.

The day of the eclipse happened to be my brother's birthday! I sent him a shirt with the shape of Ky against a vivid sky with the date and the words, "I saw nothing!" He loved it, although he did not travel to the western part of Ky to experience totality.

Hopefully, all of us will be around for the next one in the US....less than ten years!

I thought the eclipse would be a cool idea for a quilt block....but it would lend itself more to appliqué and I am not an advanced quilter.


----------



## AngieM2

I did finish the blocks and since it was late last night and I had taken folks out for dinner, I mailed them today. They should be there in 3 days. 

I'm sorry I've been a party pooper in participation, but things just get busy around here. Since I still have found some work to do from home on the computer, when I turn it off, I don't get back on much of the time. 

The update on Dad is that he had to be told again straight out he has cancer, he just does not believe it. But he's taking the medicines and shots. So, that's what matters. The doctors and medicine have him where the cancer is almost at a stand still in growing. So, he has been told if the cancer does not start growing again (these are from the PSA numbers) he probably will die from some other ailment. So, very good. I seem to be going somewhere for them at least every other day. I know starting Tuesday I have one car appointment, Dad appt, Mom appt, and Dad appt. 

Thank you for including me in this swap. And I will check in from time to time on the next one, but I will not be doing it.

Happy Labor Day weekend.


----------



## COSunflower

Girls, my blocks are going to be LATE! My granddaughters and I have been cleaning and dejunking again and just having fun so haven't sewn at all!!! They will be leaving Monday am sometime and then I will get right to finishing my my summer blocks! So they WILL be mailed out next week - Probably Wed. I'm guessing unless I run into a problem. I'm sorry for dragging along...It's been a busy summer!!! OH! I got a tablet like I was hoping and tomorrow I think we are taking down my old computer and computer desk to work on the last wall in the sewing room. I won't have wifi until next week sometime after I call the cable company and only have 2 gb of data on my tablet - just to get me by till wifi. Maxine, I will text you by phone when I send the blocks off.  I'm not "gone" just transitioning....LOL!!!


----------



## AngieM2

COSunflower, sure sounds good with your granddaughters. They are so important, and you're making me not be the last one, so I think you. If you don't do movies or lots of youtubes, the 2gb of data should last a decent amount of time.


----------



## Jlynnp

I an laying g here in my hospital bed and recovering slowly. I expect to be moved to rehab on Tuesday and 'm be there about two weeks


----------



## maxine

Wow!!So glad to hear from you!! How did the surgery go?? So glad that part is over and you're on the road to recovery.. hugs & prayers for you..


----------



## Meima6

Jlynnp said:


> I an laying g here in my hospital bed and recovering slowly. I expect to be moved to rehab on Tuesday and 'm be there about two weeks


Get well soon! Hopefully, you will be able to enjoy the autumn. It looks like the weather will be cooler in our neck of the woods. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Girls, my blocks are going to be LATE! My granddaughters and I have been cleaning and dejunking again and just having fun so haven't sewn at all!!! They will be leaving Monday am sometime and then I will get right to finishing my my summer blocks! So they WILL be mailed out next week - Probably Wed. I'm guessing unless I run into a problem. I'm sorry for dragging along...It's been a busy summer!!! OH! I got a tablet like I was hoping and tomorrow I think we are taking down my old computer and computer desk to work on the last wall in the sewing room. I won't have wifi until next week sometime after I call the cable company and only have 2 gb of data on my tablet - just to get me by till wifi. Maxine, I will text you by phone when I send the blocks off.  I'm not "gone" just transitioning....LOL!!!


Yay for the granddaughters!! My grandson (aged 15) has spent the last two nights with us. It has been awesome!


----------



## rjayne

My blocks are on the way!
Should be there by Saturday.


----------



## maxine

Hurray Raymie!! I will be looking for them..

*meima6 *Your blocks arrived.. they are so sweet! I will add your name and summer info.. 
*Angie *your blocks arrived too!! very nice! 

on a sad note,, I have not had a response from rainedaze.. darn it.. as it turns out she did not give me her phone # so can not call her.. but since she has not participated lately,, let's assume she did make her blocks for us.. another darn it! she was very excited at first but I know she was having some bad things happen in the life so let's pray she will be okay.. 

*Judy* hope today brings good news and more healing.. we are rooting for you!

Our swap is almost at an end.. it has been so fun.. and believe me all the blocks I have received are AWESOME!! Keep well Ladies.. Hope none of you are in the path of these horrible fires in Oregon or the terrible hurricanes and floods across the US.. 
Everyone keep well..


----------



## Meima6

I invite all of you to visit the Rowan County Quilt Show Facebook page to read the quilt story of Jeanetta Cornett.


----------



## COSunflower

Working on my blocks and will have them ready to mail off Monday!!! Had a few sick days with all of this smoke.  It's terrible. Fires all around us blowing in with ash. I'm supposed to go to a barbecue in Madras (about 30 miles from here in Madras) but the smoke has been SOOOO bad that I am thinking of just staying home.


----------



## COSunflower

Working on my blocks!!! I will mail them Priority Mail on Monday so that they will get there faster!!! Sorry that I was so slow girls!!! I promise to do better next time!!!


----------



## Meima6

Jeanetta is my Momma. Thank you .


----------



## rjayne

Meima6 said:


> I invite all of you to visit the Rowan County Quilt Show Facebook page to read the quilt story of Jeanetta Cornett.


Beautiful story. 
I am so happy"someday" came and Jeanetta was a part of it. ️


----------



## Meima6

Thank you rjayne. Thank you.


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine -- PM Angie. She might have Raindaze info from previous swaps. I'm sorry if she's dropped out -- not only does it mean less blocks, but with just 17 blocks, we could have all sent our blocks by First Class Mail and saved $6. - 7.00. That might not mean a lot to many people, for those those of us on fixed income it makes a difference.


----------



## maxine

meima6 what an incredible story! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## maxine

*Raymie* your squishie arrived yesterday.. very nice.. and thank you for the special Hostess Blocks..

Well Ladies.. I still have NOT heard from *rainedaze* nor *BigHenTinyBrain*.. BigHen said her blocks were ready to mail ( August 27th) but I have not received them nor has she responded to my pm's to her..I feel I have let all you Ladies down this time.. I should have noticed I didn't have the phone numbers for everyone but missed that I did not have theirs!!.. Belfry I have contacted *Angie* so will see what she says.. You are correct Belfry if we had known about these blocks not arriving it would have saved us some money in postage..

As Soon as CoSunflowers blocks get here I will send out all the squishies.. All the blocks are totally awesome that I have seen.. I know you will like them all.. I will include all the extra blocks back to the makers ... 

Again,, _*I apologize*_ for not being on top of things like I should have..


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine - you have done great!!! I am coming along with my blocks. They have 2 1/2 inch squares and now wish i wouldnt have picked this pattern! Lol! How many blocks do we need now?


----------



## rjayne

All is good and will work out in the end. 
No worries


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> *Raymie* your squishie arrived yesterday.. very nice.. and thank you for the special Hostess Blocks..
> 
> Well Ladies.. I still have NOT heard from *rainedaze* nor *BigHenTinyBrain*.. BigHen said her blocks were ready to mail ( August 27th) but I have not received them nor has she responded to my pm's to her..I feel I have let all you Ladies down this time.. I should have noticed I didn't have the phone numbers for everyone but missed that I did not have theirs!!.. Belfry I have contacted *Angie* so will see what she says.. You are correct Belfry if we had known about these blocks not arriving it would have saved us some money in postage..
> 
> As Soon as CoSunflowers blocks get here I will send out all the squishies.. All the blocks are totally awesome that I have seen.. I know you will like them all.. I will include all the extra blocks back to the makers ...
> 
> Again,, _*I apologize*_ for not being on top of things like I should have..


Not your fault Maxine.
Life gets in the way sometimes.
Or Mother Nature.


----------



## COSunflower

I really thought that raindaze said that she decided not to do it after all a LONG time ago when we were first talking about it. I hope that BigHenTinyBrain is not in the hurricane area!!!


----------



## Meima6

No worries, Maxine. You are an awesome hostess.  I seriously doubt if having the phone numbers would have made any difference at all! When you participate in block swaps, you commit to the fact that you will not always get your blocks from everyone. There are just so many things out there that are beyond control. So, that makes getting them so much more of an adventure!
Most of the time, folks mean well and do the best that they can.


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine -- you can't determine what other people do, so don't fret over the small stuff. It is what it is. I will say the swaps on this board produce some really lovely quilts even with fewer squares.

Raindaze hasn't been on the board since July 11th. And the last post from BigHenTinyBrain was Aug. 27th when she said she was mailing the blocks. Both live in the north, so thankfully are not impacted by the hurricanes or the fires in the NW. Sometimes we just have to live with mysteries in our lives.


----------



## COSunflower

I can't find my little book with my list of people in the swaps! I think my younger granddaughter (8) may have used it when she was playing "office" and who knows when or where I will find it!!! How many blocks do we need to send without Mo and raindaze? 8 plus Hostess? I am going to send Hens block just in case you get them later Maxine. She may have gotten sick or who knows what before getting to the PO....!!!


----------



## maxine

Yes with BigHen will be 8 blocks plus Hostess.. I too am very worried about what might have happened to her & her blocks!! Sure hope we hear from her & Rainedaze this coming week..


----------



## COSunflower

Do you know what state they live in anyone?


----------



## COSunflower

Main blocks ALL DONE!!!! Now to hurry and make up the Hostess block!!! PO closes at 4:30 pm and it is 12:15 pm here now. I think I'll make it! Maxine, I forgot that you are just west of me on the coast...I'll just send mine First Class and it should get there within a couple days I think.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm going back and reading the last few pages so I can catch up. COSunflower, nice that you're racing the PO closing. I know that feeling.


----------



## COSunflower

All done!!!! Just going to put tags on and address mailers and THEN drive to the PO!!! YAHOO!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Yay! She did it. Be careful driving to the post office.


----------



## COSunflower

They are on their way!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry for being such a snail this time!!! Summer was WAY busier than I thought it would be!!! Maxine - my tags are just a simple return address sticky thing...sorry! I wanted to hurry and get them to the PO!!! So, everyone, the tags that say "Kim Tittle - Terrebonne, OR" are ME - COSunflower!!! (CO stands for Central Oregon)  I chose to make a pieced bird block because when I can't do anything else because of health issues, I can always sit on my deck in the midst of my tomato plants etc and watch the birds come to my feeder. I have several bird houses up on the deck that the grandkids have made me over the years and this year we had a nest of Sparrows!!!


----------



## Meima6

Yep! I was so excited to get mine finished and in the mail that I forgot to put my tags on. Thank you, Maxine, for looking after me.


----------



## Meima6

Yay, COSunflower! We also feed the birds!  it it one of my favorite things. I am so excited to see all of the blocks!


----------



## maxine

Yay *Kim!! *You are awesome..  I am in Portland right now.. Will be home on Thursday probably when your blocks will arrive too.. 

My daughter told me that yesterday I received a squished from someone in ME.. I'm guessing it is BigHenTinyBrain's.. hurray!!! Will let you all know as soon as I open it.. 

Will get the squished in the return mail to you all either Friday or Saturday..


----------



## COSunflower

Exciting news!!! I hope that they are BigHen's blocks!!! They could have been slowed down because of storms up that way. Mine MIGHT get there tomorrow even! They went out with Monday's mail so it is a good possibility - Thursday at the latest.  It will be SOOOO much fun to see everyone's handiwork!!! Thank you Maxine for doing this!!!!


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain

Hi everyone! Sorry that I've dropped off the face of the Earth recently. It's been such a crazy summer, getting our building (and ourselves) ready to own a store has been a 7 day a week job, and on top of that I already HAVE a job, and a farm, and homeschooled kids... 
Anyways, I did send my blocks along, although they were about a week after I posted that they were done. It's embarrassing, I LOST them! I had them with me to take to the PO on my way to work, but forgot to stop... then I did stop the next day but the PO was closed. Our local small-town POs have changed their hours around, and I just cannot seem to remember that they close for 2 hours mid-day. I did make it to the PO when it was open... but didn't have the blocks! I hunted all over for a couple of days and then found them- sorted and put away with some other blocks! I guess it is a hazard of moving your whole quilt room from one place to another, sometimes all of that re-organizing gets carried away. 

I did not include my name on each block (although the address sticky is a great idea, actually). My summer fabrics have no good story behind them, they were just the stuff I found that seemed light and summery. You all almost got some of my very cool BUG fabrics, but then I thought that people might be less thrilled to have giant beetles and such on their blocks. In retrospect I wish that I had taken more time with the summer blocks, both fabric choice and block choice.

Thank you Maxine, for keeping us sorted out! Hostessing these projects seems like it must take some time and effort (and good organization).


----------



## maxine

Yes I did receive* your* blocks and* CoSunflowers* too,, I will get them all sorted and sent out on _*MONDAY*_.. All these blocks are so awesome I KNOW you are all going to love them.. this has been a fun swap, Thank You all for letting me be your Hostess..


----------



## COSunflower

BigHen - I like those cool bug fabrics also and always think about including them in any garden themed blocks because after all, bugs ARE a big part of summer and gardening!!!! LOL!!! But then, like you, I always think that some of our little group might not be at all happy about getting bugs on their blocks! LOL!!! I'm glad that you found your summer blocks and got them sent - I don't know HOW you have kept up with everything this summer!!! You go girl!!!


----------



## COSunflower

YAY!!! My blocks arrived!!! Thank you again Maxine for Hostessing this swap! It will be very exciting to get our squishies next week!!!


----------



## rjayne

I'm glad everyone is safe and all the blocks are in. 
It will be fun to see what everyone came up with!!


----------



## maxine

*SQUISHIES ARE IN THE MAIL!!!!!!!!!!!* Everyone should receive them this week.. Thank You Ladies for a fun swap,, I had so much fun looking at everyone's block again and Thank You all again for my wonderful Hostess Blocks.. I will post a picture of them later today.. 

Everyone keep well and hope to see you all at the next swap,,


----------



## rjayne

Thank you very much for being the hostess. You did a great job. 

I can't wait to see what everyone came up with.


----------



## Meima6

I am excited about the blocks! Bugs on blocks are sweet! Bugs on my garden plants are not always so sweet!


----------



## maxine

here are my Hostess Blocks.. I love every single one of them!! Thank You Ladies for making them for me.. )


----------



## COSunflower

OMGosh!!! They are BEAUTIFUL!!! I LOVE that one with the canning jars at the top!!! There is a lot of love in those blocks Maxine!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Can't wait to see them. I will be home tomorrow after 3 weeks between hospital and rehab. I can get out of bed myself, mostly get dressed my self and a few other things we take for granted.


----------



## Jlynnp

Can't wait to see them. I will be home tomorrow after 3 weeks between hospital and rehab. I can get out of bed myself, mostly get dressed my self and a few other things we take for granted.


----------



## Jlynnp

I got them yesterday when I returned home from ReHab. They are beautiful and as soon as I am up t it I have plans for them. I also glad to be home, now to finish recovering.


----------



## COSunflower

So happy that you are HOME now Janet!!!! I hope that you recover quickly and can join us in the NEXT swap!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

The blocks arrived. Now to figure out what I will do with them. I might make a Veterans quilt from the RWB. I haven't done that before. The summer blocks will probably be put with the spring ones to make a quilt. Decisions, decisions! Thank you everyone for your participation.


----------



## COSunflower

My oldest son is VERY patriotic so am going to make him a couch size quilt with my RWBs for Christmas.  I KNOW that he will LOVE it!!! Thank you everyone for such beautiful blocks!!!!


----------



## rjayne

I received my blocks yesterday. 
Thank you so much everyone. I love the blocks. I have a few things to work on before getting to these blocks but can’t wait until I can put them together. 
Thank you again


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain

My blocks arrived (a week ago, I think), and they are fantastic! I love seeing how varied our stashes and block choices are. I plan to make a medallion quilt with the RWB blocks as a part of the border. I think I will save the summer blocks and add to them over time for a summery and cheerful quilt. Thank you all for this project!


----------

